# [howto] gDesklets 3.0

## 3.1415

GDESKLETS 3.0 howto

par 3.14

Voici un petit howto pour passer a la version 3.0 de gdesklets, notamment pour les desktops sous autre chose que gnome (j'utilise fluxbox).

Note: ce howto a ete realise d'apres de nombreux threads sur les forums gentoo, aussi je remercie ceux qui ont poste sur le sujet.

Attention: certains desklets ne sont pas encore compatibles avec la version 3.0

Prologue

```
emerge sync
```

A/ Emerger les dernieres versions de pyorbit et de gnome-python

Pour cela, il faut utiliser des ebuilds modifies afin d'avoir les dernieres versions (respectivement 2.0.1 et 2.6.0):

1/ Ajouter PORTDIR_OVERLAY au make.conf

```
nano -w /etc/make.conf
```

Decommenter la ligne du PORTDIR_OVERLAY et mettre: 

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

2/ Creer les dossiers necessaires

```

mkdir /usr/local/portage/dev-python/pyorbit

mkdir /usr/local/portage/dev-python/gnome-python

```

3/ Telecharger les ebuilds dans ces dossiers

pyorbit-2.0.1.ebuild

gnome-python-2.6.0.ebuild

4/ Generer les digest

```
cd /usr/local/portage/dev-pyhton/pyorbit

ebuild pyorbit-2.0.1.ebuild digest

cd ../gnome-python

ebuild gnome-python-2.6.0.ebuild digest
```

5/ Emerger pyorbit, puis gnome-python

Pour les utilisateurs de gnome, un simple emerge du package devrait suffire; pour les autres, un USE flag est necessaire.

Attention: bien emerger pyorbit avant gnome-python, sinon ca peut creer des problemes

```
emerge pyorbit

USE="gtkhtml" emerge gnome-python
```

B/ Re-emerger python

Juste au cas ou...

```
emerge python
```

C/ Unmerger les desklets installes

```
emerge unmerge desklets-*
```

D/ Installer la derniere version de gdesklets (3.0)

1/ Creer le dossier pour gdesklet dans l'arbre portage local

```
mkdir /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/gdesklets-core
```

2/ Ebuild

Recuperer l'ebuild ici.

Creer le digest:

```
 cd /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/gdesklets-core

ebuild gdesklets-core-3.0.ebuild digest

```

3/ Installation

```
emerge gdesklets-core
```

E/ Utilisation

Pour demarrer gdesklets:

```
gdesklets start
```

Pour ajouter un desklet, le mieux est de passer par le shell de gdesklet et d'indiquer ou se situe le fichier compresse contenant le desklet; sinon la commande suivante peut aussi passer:

```
gdesklets open <path>
```

F/ Desklets compatibles

Corner-XMMS

Clock

G/ Mises a jour

03/11/2004: installation utilisant l'ebuild pour gdesklets-core.3.0

Epilogue

N'hesitez pas a poster vos remarques (surtout sur les desklets compatibles), j'essaierai de tenir ce howto a jour.

Enjoy!

----------

## zdra

jolie  :Very Happy: 

juste une question avant de me lancer dedans, la version 3.0 apporte vraiment des nouveautées ? beaucoup de bugfix ? Parce que pour l'instant j'utilises la version de portage et elle marche plutot bien pour les qq applets que j'aime... ça vaut donc la peine de faire toute ces manips ?

Merci !

----------

## 3.1415

hmm, l'avantage de la version 3.0 c le shell ki marche super bien: tu installes tes desklets depuis une interface sympa; je ne sais pas si ca existait avant

mais le gros hic c ke bcp de desklets ne sont pas compatibles avec le 3.0, en particulier la serie psi et les LT aussi il me semble (mais pour les psi ca ne saurait tarder me semble-t-il)

mais a mon dernier emerge -u world, gdesklets ne marchait plus et meme plusieurs downgrades n'y ont pu faire; du coup je suis passé au 3.0 (et en fait mes deux desklets preferes sont compatibles, donc no regrets - corner-xmms et clock)

----------

## UB|K

Merci beaucoup pour ce tuto, ça faisait qq temps que je luttais avec gdesklets mais sans succès.

J'ajouterais plusieures choses:

-il existe un ebuild pour gesklets-core-0.30 dans bugzilla: bug 60282 ce qui est quand meme plus propre que l'install que tu proposes

-certains psi marchent si on fait la manip suivante: il faut copier le répertoire "Themes" du packages PsiDisplays directement dans ~/.gdesklets et ça marche (pas pour tous: par exemple psiclock foire chez moi alors que clock-tout-court marche bien, Networkinfo s'affiche mais le sensor ne marche pas etc...)

Sinon le shell de ce nouveau gdesklet est pas mal du tout, il manque plus que le thumbnailer marche pour tout les displays et c'est le bonheur

Y a aussi une option "--translucent" pour gérer la transpence avec Xorg mais je vois pas trop ce que ça change: il y a toujours des ombres entre chaque display ce qui est pas joli du tout, donc xcompmgr et gdesklets ne font tjous pas bon ménage, dommage.

edit: diskinfo aime pas les partitions reiser4 et y a pas mal d'autres trucs qui marchent pas... va falloir attendre un peu pour que psidisplay marche vraiment avec la nouvelle version... du coup je comprend un peu mieux pourquoi tt ça n'est pas dans portage!!

----------

## 3.1415

merci pour l'ebuild ubik, il m'avait echappe celui-la: g mis a jour le howto en consequence (et du coup il perd en consistance!   :Wink: )

tu peux poster les desklets ke tu as essayes avec leur etat de fonctionnement stp?

----------

## Thom N2h

au niveau des ebuilds que tu proposes, je pense que tu pourrais modifier les dépendances. Tu nous dis d'emerger les dernières version de gnomme-python etc, mais ton ebuild demande une version antérieur

----------

## 3.1415

 *Thom N2h wrote:*   

> au niveau des ebuilds que tu proposes, je pense que tu pourrais modifier les dépendances. Tu nous dis d'emerger les dernières version de gnomme-python etc, mais ton ebuild demande une version antérieur

 

desole, ce howto n'a pas ete mis a jour ces deux dernieres semaines. disons que je suis bien occupe ces temps-ci. et c'est vrai que certains packages ont une nouvelle version maintenant.

maintenant, vu que tu sembles assez intelligent pour suggerer une modification, tu dois l'etre aussi assez pour te rendre compte que le post initial ne date pas d'hier.

le principe des ces forums, c'est la contribution et le partage. je ne te dois rien.

(comment ca? je l'ai mal pris?)

----------

## Thom N2h

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le principe des ces forums, c'est la contribution et le partage. je ne te dois rien.
> 
> (comment ca? je l'ai mal pris?)

 

Cool pas de soucis.

Le post est peut-être vieux. mais j'avais l'impression que tu proposais de nouvelles ebuilds mais sans avoir modifier correctement les dépendances. C'est juste ds le but d'améliorer ce post que je faisais cette remarque. Maintenant si tu n'as pas le temps de la modifier c'est pas grave, je peux comprendre

----------

## Oni92

```
USE="gtkhtml" emerge gnome-python
```

C'est pas trés propre cette façon de faire, je dirais   :Rolling Eyes: 

il faut plutôt faire :

```
echo "dev-python/gnome-python gtkhtml'>>/etc/portage/package.use

emerge gnome-python
```

----------

## zdra

J'ai découvert l'option --translucent de gdesklets, pour mettre la vrai transparence si xcompmgr est lancé évidement ! ça marche partout où il y a de la transparence dans les desklets !!! magnifique !

----------

## driden91

je viens de recomiler mon systeme et gdesklets ne fonctionne plus... quelqu'un a une idée?

----------

## LostControl

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> je viens de recomiler mon systeme et gdesklets ne fonctionne plus... quelqu'un a une idée?

 

Je pense que tu trouveras tout ce qu'il te faut dans ce thread --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2539683.html

A+

----------

## driden91

j'arrive maintenant a faire fonctionner certains desklets comme conerXmms, multi tail, Goodweather.... mais pas un seul concernant les infos du Systeme (ram,cpu,etat des disque,etc...) vous savez a quoi cela est du?

ma version de gdesklets est 0.33.1

----------

## -KuRGaN-

As-tu emerge desklets-psisensors et desklets-psiextras ???????

----------

## driden91

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> As-tu emerge desklets-psisensors et desklets-psiextras ???????

 

oui, je les ai recompiler pour être sur mais toujours la même chose... je lance le shell de gdesklets, je double clique sur "inkLevel Desklets" (que j'ai telecharger sur le site et installer avec le shell de gdesklets) et la j'ai une fenetre qui souvre et qui me di:

```
impossible de trouver le capteur "inklevel"

ceci signifie généralement qu'il n'a pas été installer
```

en dessous de ca ya une un bouton qui permet de voir les details que voici:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/local/lib/gdesklets/factory/SensorFactory.py", line 42, in create_sensor

    os.chdir(p)

OSError: [Errno 2] Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type: '/usr/local/lib/gdesklets/../../share/gdesklets/Sensors'
```

----------

## -KuRGaN-

As tu bien regardé le lien de LostControl ??

Moi perso je ne jure que par la 0.32 après c'est comme tu le sens mais chez moi il n'y a que celle là qui fonctionne !!

Les autres versions me retournes des erreurs semblabes aux tiennes.

----------

## driden91

ok j'essaye la version 0.32

bon ba le resultat est le même...

quel version as tu de gnome-python et de gtkhtml?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je ne suis pas devant ma gentoo là mais je peux voir ça ce soir en rentrant.

Par contre as-tu essayé la solution de LostControl ds le lien qu'il t'a donné avec l'histoire du flag gtkhtml??

----------

